# St Charles, Illinois



## rcarca (Apr 8, 2013)

Arrived here today. Had supper and went for a walk. Here is some of the photographic result:




St Charles, Illinois by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5Dmkiii, 24-105mm at 32mm, ISO4000, 1/125, f13




St Charles, Illinois by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: same except 65mm, 1/200




St Charles, Illinois by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: same as first picture

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## candyman (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful photo's. You were there in the right time of the day.
Did you do some post processing on colors?


----------



## rcarca (Apr 8, 2013)

candyman said:


> Beautiful photo's. You were there in the right time of the day.
> Did you do some post processing on colors?



Thank you. Some light processing in LR4, mainly increasing the temperature and upping vibrancy and saturation. But not too much (I hope!!)

Richard


----------

